# ASA firewall backup and restore



## mangesh23 (Apr 27, 2010)

hi everyone,

I want to restore the backup of startup-config from old ASA 5520 to new ASA 5520. I was told that if I restore the backup, all the VPN group and users password would not be restored and therefore I will have to maunally type all the VPN passwords.


pls guide me 


regards,

mangesh


----------

